# Capuano: "Errore inconcepibile. Designazione inaccettabile"



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

*Capuano: "Errore inconcepibile. Designazione inaccettabile"*

Il commento di Giovanni Capuano sull'errore arbitrale di Fabbri in Juve-Milan:

"E' davvero Inconcepibile. Va a rivedere l'azione e non dà il rigore. Già l'avevo detto ieri: Fabbri, alla prima vera gara tra big della sua carriera, era una designazione inaccettabile".


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il commento di Giovanni Capuano sull'errore arbitrale di Fabbri in Juve-Milan:
> 
> "E' davvero Inconcepibile. Va a rivedere l'azione e non dà il rigore. Già l'avevo detto ieri: Fabbri, alla prima vera gara tra big della sua carriera, era una designazione inaccettabile".



...inaccettabile per noi...


----------



## folletto (6 Aprile 2019)

Finalmente qualcuno che fa notare la cosa, ma del resto con il VAR questo è un fatto clamoroso a dir poco, dovrebbero parlarne di questo scempio senza sosta in tutte le trasmissioni


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che fa notare la cosa, ma del resto con il VAR questo è un fatto clamoroso a dir poco, dovrebbero parlarne di questo scempio senza sosta in tutte le trasmissioni



L’arrivo del VAR ha permesso agli arbitri conniventi di legittimare tutte le decisioni che vengono prese a favore della Juve.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Basta chiedersi come mai i gobbi non inveiscono più contro la Va come facevano all'inizio... è tutto marcio,tutto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Basta chiedersi come mai i gobbi non inveiscono più contro la Va come facevano all'inizio... è tutto marcio,tutto.



.

Possiamo parlare di Gattuso, giocatori e dirigenza quanto vogliamo,ma di fronte a questo schifo ti passa proprio la voglia di seguire sto circo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2019)

Ribadisco quanto scritto in un altro post.
Portare l'arbitro in tribunale, senza starci troppo a pensare, e chiedergli 50.000 € di risarcimento (specie se non andiamo in CL).
Così la prossima volta ci pensa cento volte prima di ignorare le immagini che ha davanti.
E come lui tutti quelli che verranno dopo e che arbitreranno le nostre partite.
Bisogna mettergli paura.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Possiamo parlare di Gattuso, giocatori e dirigenza quanto vogliamo,ma di fronte a questo schifo ti passa proprio la voglia di seguire sto circo



Sempre così sarebbe finita nel caso avendo segnato due minuti dopo eh, non è che ha falsato la partita, stavi sul 0-1 al 37 invece che al 39, aldilà di incompetenza o malafede poteva risultare ininfluente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il commento di Giovanni Capuano sull'errore arbitrale di Fabbri in Juve-Milan:
> 
> "E' davvero Inconcepibile. Va a rivedere l'azione e non dà il rigore. Già l'avevo detto ieri: Fabbri, alla prima vera gara tra big della sua carriera, era una designazione inaccettabile".



io trovo inaccettabile il rosso mancato di Mandzukic 
non spero nella Lega perché collusa...
spero nell Uefa o Fifa 
perché mi pare chiaro che il sistema è ben peggiore di Calciopoli

scriverà un bel crepa quando saranno radiati


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto scritto in un altro post.
> Portare l'arbitro in tribunale, senza starci troppo a pensare, e chiedergli 50.000 € di risarcimento (specie se non andiamo in CL).
> Così la prossima volta ci pensa cento volte prima di ignorare le immagini che ha davanti.
> E come lui tutti quelli che verranno dopo e che arbitreranno le nostre partite.
> Bisogna mettergli paura.



50,000? una qualificazione champions vale 50 milioni, in una nazione seria questo signore andrebbe a fare il pescivendolo da domani


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io trovo inaccettabile il rosso mancato di Mandzukic
> non spero nella Lega perché collusa...
> spero nell Uefa o Fifa
> perché mi pare chiaro che il sistema è ben peggiore di Calciopoli
> ...



la uefa c'è dentro tutta con agnelli. ripeto perchè ce l'hanno con noi anche alla uefa?? 

ormai è una associazione mafiosa ramificata un po' dappertutto


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 50,000? una qualificazione champions vale 50 milioni, in una nazione seria questo signore andrebbe a fare il pescivendolo da domani



Beh chiaro ma ad una persona normale non puoi chiedere 50 mln di risarcimento, neanche se ti ammazza un familiare 
Casomai sarebbe da ridurre in mutande anche il designatore arbitrale e tutto l'organo competente.
Insomma io comincerei a muovermi in questa direzione...da Elliot che ha fama di vincere cause contro Stati interi mi aspetto iniziative del genere.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Aprile 2019)

Il 28 Maggio 2003 abbiamo firmato la nostra condanna a morte con questi qui. Già ci odiavano prima. Rassegniamoci.

E il simbolino che portiamo sulla maglia, quello con una strana coppa con grandi maniglie e la sovraimpressione "7" provoca una ripugnanza agghiacciante e insopportabile.

E l'unico modo che ha questa gente per soddisfare questo odio è vederci sprofondare. Non so per quanto durerà ancora, temo molto, anche con un sistema calcio onesto e classe arbitrale accettabile.

E' meglio se ce ne facciamo una ragione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il 28 Maggio 2003 abbiamo firmato la nostra condanna a morte con questi qui. Già ci odiavano prima. Rassegniamoci.
> 
> E il simbolino che portiamo sulla maglia, quello con una strana coppa con grandi maniglie e la sovraimpressione "7" provoca una ripugnanza agghiacciante e insopportabile.
> 
> ...



L' unico modo per vincere contro la statalese di Torino è tornare in Europa in campo neutro con arbitri europei e UMILIARLI.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L' unico modo per vincere contro la statalese di Torino è tornare in Europa in campo neutro con arbitri europei e UMILIARLI.


----------



## sacchino (7 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il commento di Giovanni Capuano sull'errore arbitrale di Fabbri in Juve-Milan:
> 
> "E' davvero Inconcepibile. Va a rivedere l'azione e non dà il rigore. Già l'avevo detto ieri: Fabbri, alla prima vera gara tra big della sua carriera, era una designazione inaccettabile".



Perchè inaccettabile? Questo arbitro farà molta strada...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh chiaro ma ad una persona normale non puoi chiedere 50 mln di risarcimento, neanche se ti ammazza un familiare
> Casomai sarebbe da ridurre in mutande anche il designatore arbitrale e tutto l'organo competente.
> Insomma io comincerei a muovermi in questa direzione...da Elliot che ha fama di vincere cause contro Stati interi mi aspetto iniziative del genere.



è vero, ma questi sonpiù tosti ancora... massoneria e società segrete


----------



## EmmePi (7 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sempre così sarebbe finita nel caso avendo segnato due minuti dopo eh, non è che ha falsato la partita, stavi sul 0-1 al 37 invece che al 39, aldilà di incompetenza o malafede poteva risultare ininfluente



Non è proprio vero quello che dici...

Qualsiasi squadra incontri i maledetti gobbi già sa che avrà anche l'arbitro contro, ormai è palese!
Ti si presenta questa occasione, rigore NETTO (e lo afferma chiunque dai tifosi agli ex giocatori, commentatori, ex arbitri ecc.) e l'arbitro che pure va alla VAR (secondo me al microfono gli dicevano di concederlo e vedendo che esitava l'hanno esortato a vedere le immagini) nonostante l'EVIDENZA non lo concede....

Cosa pensi succeda nella testa dei giocatori? Quale sono i pensieri? "ecco un altra partita che ci rubano!"

Specie dopo i numerosi episodi anche delle altre partite.... poi mettici falli sistematici dei gobbi impuniti e un bel cartellino a chala per uno spostamento d'aria fatale allo giuventino...


Ma dai è come combattere una guerra con spade di cartone contro mitragliatrici!


----------

